# Are there any toxic grasses?



## pliken (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope someone can help me - Until my tortoise garden gets growing, I am trying to feed my two-year-old Sulcata Lightning a variety of collected plants. As far as grasses go, there is (are?) plenty of bermuda, crabgrass and dallis grass around, but I am having trouble identifying many of the specialized desert grasses that are all dried up. My mind is overloaded with auricles, ligules, collars and stolons! After spending hours and hours on grass identification sites, I wonder if there is a better way besides posting numerous photos here (after I get a new camera). Maybe it would be easier to reverse the process: 

Does anyone know if there are any toxic grasses (not counting moldy or prickly)? Then I could just avoid those.

Thanks everyone! I know I am overcomplicating and could be feeding Lightning a less varied diet, but it seems a shame not to take advantage of the Arizona desert smorgasbord.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 10, 2011)

How about hay? Around here, a bale of good hay runs around $7, and that'll feed a 2-yo sulcata for quite a while.

Some soak a handful in water, but some sulcatas will eat it as is.


----------



## pliken (Jul 10, 2011)

I am using bought orchard grass as part of the substrate for my tortoise table. Should I supplement with timothy? I added a little alfalfa this time as I am wondering if Lightning's interest in bird poop is because he's not getting enough protein. 

Besides my question about toxic grasses, is there such a thing is not feeding enough other food besides grasses? I do add a little mallow, dandelion-type weeds, hibiscus flowers (no more than one a day if I have any), gazania leaves, and on rare occasion (when I can't find anything else) a little endive or spring mix. Any protein in these?
PL



Terry Allan Hall said:


> How about hay? Around here, a bale of good hay runs around $7, and that'll feed a 2-yo sulcata for quite a while.
> 
> Some soak a handful in water, but some sulcatas will eat it as is.




I have been looking for hay in smaller amounts than a bale, because around here they spontaneously combust this time of year. Have found timothy, orchard and alfafa; using mostly orchard.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2011)

pliken said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > How about hay? Around here, a bale of good hay runs around $7, and that'll feed a 2-yo sulcata for quite a while.
> ...



I hear ya...'round the Hell that is Texas, it's so hot that Texas women ovulate poached eggs...


----------

